#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Can computers and phones be connected via Network Sharing?

## Dhanush

Computers can share files through Network Sharing. But, can computers and phones connect via Network Sharing to share files? If yes, can you guys explain to me about the process?

----------

